

What do you think the most important programming language is? - _RPM


======
dllthomas
Important in what sense? Some candidates would seem to be:

historical significance

most currently running code

most _significant_ currently running code

most new development

most _significant_ new development

most likely representative of future directions in programming languages

~~~
_RPM
Most important in the sense of the internet. What is the language that keeps
the Internet running?

~~~
dllthomas
Almost certainly the C and assembly inside all those routers and switches.

------
itg
C

------
ankurdhama
None. If there was any such language, everybody would be using that language
only, which is obviously not the case.

~~~
dllthomas
I don't think that follows at all. One could be most important on any of the
dimensions that I listed in my comment, and still other languages might be
used. Even if there was one overall _best_ language - which is a different
question again - it might not be best for _every_ circumstance.

------
zubairq
Lisp, although it can be argued that it is not a language but just the
building block of all languages

------
informatimago
Lisp

------
nemasu
Assembly

------
mekael
Lolcode

------
icpmacdo
JavaScript

------
asalkey
Python

------
Jahak
PHP

